# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  [Địa điểm ăn uống mới tại Sài Gòni] Khám phá thiên nhiên cùng Café Thoại Viên

## vncoffee

_“Đây góc bình yên giữa Sài Thành
Vườn mơ suối mộng đẹp như tranh
Thiên nhiên luân chuyển ngày tươi sáng
Dâng tràn cảm hứng Thoại Viên xanh”_
Sài Gòn vẫn luôn đong đầy cảm hứng, bất kể những tất bật và lo toan, bất kể những khói bụi và tiếng còi xe inh ỏi, vì người Sài gòn thường biết cách chọn cho mình những khoảng lặng riêng để tận hưởng và nạp lại năng lượng cho mình.

*Cafe Thoại Viên* tọa lạc tại ngay trung tâm quận 1, khu vực trung tâm lúc nào cũng ồn ào náo nhiệt, nhưng khi bước vào quán dường như mọi không gian bên ngoài hoàn toàn được tách biệt hẳn, thay vào đó là tiếng thác chảy, tiếng chim ríu rít và không gian xanh mướt của cây cỏ, khách hàng hoàn toàn đắm mình trong sự yên ả của một góc rừng thiên nhiên nơi đây.


Thả lòng mình vào trong khung cảnh thuần khiết nhẹ nhàng của thiên nhiên dường như mọi cảm hứng, sự sáng tạo và niềm vui thêm phần thăng hoa. 


Điểm nhấn chính trong kiến trúc của quán chính là dòng chảy năng lượng được thiết kế một cách khéo léo đưa nước từ ngoài vào trong, tạo nên một sự chuyển động không ngừng. Đây chính là nguồn năng lượng mới mà café Thoại Viên hy vọng sẽ mang đến cho tất cả khách hàng để khởi động một ngày mới của chính mình.  

Có thể thấy được sự tinh tế của *café Thoại Viên* khi kết hợp không gian thiên nhiên cùng những vật dụng trang trí ngẫu hứng, không cầu kỳ và phức tạp, nhưng đơn giản và tinh tế. Điều này thể hiện bản chất con người Sài Gòn luôn mộc mạc giản dị nhưng đầy năng lượng và sự sáng tạo. 


Nếu bạn là một khán giả rất sành về dòng nhạc trữ tình và nhạc bất hủ thì hãy đến ngay với *café Thoại Viên*. bạn sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với gu âm nhạc của quán, tinh tế, sâu lắng và luôn tràn đầy sức sống.


Với mong muốn làm hài lòng cảm vị thưởng thức cà phê của mọi đối tượng khách hàng, *café Thoại Viên* đã phải tỉ mỉ chọn lựa những hạt cà phê thơm ngon nhất để tạo nên hương vị café Thoại Viên đậm đà, thơm ngon. 


Bên cạnh đó, *café Thoại Viên* còn phục vụ nhiều loại nước ép, sinh tố thơm mát và nhiều thức uống đa dạng. Đặc biệt nhất là món thức uống trà xoài được làm từ hương vị xoài nguyên chất. 







Thực đơn món ăn phong phú tại  café Thoại Viên chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách với sự chọn lựa tinh tế từ nguyên liệu, cách thức chế biến và vật dụng trình bày đẹp mắt cho từng món ăn.









Phong cách phục vụ của nhân viên tại quán rất năng động, nhiệt tình như thể mỗi khách hàng là một Thượng Đế riêng của quán.  
“… café Thoại Viên sẽ mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm đầy cảm hứng trong không gian hài hòa, thân thiện, ân cần và giúp bạn nạp thêm năng lượng mới sau mỗi lần đến quán”


_Thông tin liên hệ:
Cafe Thoại Viên
Địa chỉ: 159A Nguyễn Văn Thủ, Phường Đa kao, Quận 1, TPHCM
>> Bản đồ địa điểm cho quán Cafe Thoại Viên
Điện thoại: 08.39 11 7077- 0918 115 657- 0919 339 667
Email: info@cafethoaivien.com
Website: Thoai Vien | Thoai Vien_


Một số hình ảnh tại quán :





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## vncoffee

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI GIỜ VÀNG 
NGẬP TRÀN NIỀM VUI* 


*1. Giảm 30% tổng hóa đơn* (áp dụng cho nhóm 5 khách hàng có đặt chỗ trước) 

*2. Tặng 1 ly nước ép mát lạnh* (áp dụng cho tất cả các bé đi cùng với phụ huynh)

*3. Cung cấp hệ thống máy chiếu & phòng họp miễn phí* ( KH có nhu cầu tổ chức hội họp, hội thảo, tiệc tea break với số lượng từ 10-25 khách & đặt chỗ trước) 

Cafe Thoại Viên rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách hàng!
_Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Cafe Thoại Viên
Địa chỉ: 159A Nguyễn Văn Thủ, Phường Đa kao, Quận 1, TPHCM
Điện thoại: 08.39 11 7077- 0918 115 657- 0919 339 667
Email: info@cafethoaivien.com
Website: Http://www.cafethoaivien.com_

----------


## vncoffee

*Sắp đến ngày sinh nhật của bạn chưa???*  

Hãy ghé đến *Thoại Viên* để thưởng thức cà phê, sinh tố & các món ăn khác trong không gian thiên nhiên tươi mát cùng bạn bè.  @};-


Nếu nhóm của bạn từ 5 người thì bạn *nhớ đặt chỗ trước* để nhận được *nhiều ưu đãi* từ Thoại Viên nhé! :Smile: >-

_

Thông tin liên hệ:
Cafe Thoại Viên
Địa chỉ: 159A Nguyễn Văn Thủ, Phường Đa kao, Quận 1, TPHCM
Điện thoại: 08.39 11 7077- 0918 115 657- 0919 339 667
Email: info@cafethoaivien.com
Website:Thoai Vien | Thoai Vien_

----------


## vncoffee

* ......Nếu bạn là sinh viên năm cuối đang chuẩn bị cho buổi thuyết trình khóa luận ...*

*.........Nếu bạn là nhân viên văn phòng đang cần tổ chức buổi họp mặt nhân viên để hoạch định chiến lược kinh doanh sắp tới...*

*Và bạn đang kiếm một không gian riêng tư nhưng lại có hệ thống máy chiếu và wifi truy cập mạng. Để bạn có thể tập dợt thuyết trình vững chắc cùng bạn bè hay họp mặt trao đổi với nhân viên.* 
*
Hãy đến với Thoại Viên vì bạn sẽ nhận được ưu đãi đặc biệt này.** 
(Với nhóm khách từ 10 - 25 người & đặt chỗ trước, Thoại Viên sẽ chuẩn bị tất cả chỉ dành cho bạn.)
*

----------


## lunas2

thác nhân tạo đẹp nhẩy

----------


## rose

thiết kế không gian đẹp

----------


## hcpro

lại còn có cả hòn giả sơn nữa, thật là tuyệt với 1 không gian như thế này với những người ưa thích sự hài hoà và tĩnh lặng

----------


## missan

Không gian đẹp, và món ăn thì trông hấp dẫn.

----------

